# schwinn rims



## spoker (Feb 8, 2013)

are 26 inch s5 and s6 rims both 26 by 1 and 1/4th?thanks AJ


----------



## rhenning (Feb 8, 2013)

Schwinn had its own unique sized tires.  They are 7mm bigger than the standard 26 x 1 3/8 tires you can buy most places.  Schwinn tires were labled most of the time as 26 x 1 1/4 / 1 3/8 size.  They also generally say for Schwinn S5/S6 rims.  The new way of measuring these tires is 37-597 which means the tire is 37mm wide and 597mm being the bead seat diameter on the tires.  The other none Schwinn tires are now labled 37-590 with 37mm being the width and 590 being the bead diameter.  They are not interchangable.  Roger


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 9, 2013)

rhenning said:


> Schwinn had its own unique sized tires.  They are 7mm bigger than the standard 26 x 1 3/8 tires you can buy most places.  Schwinn tires were labled most of the time as 26 x 1 1/4 / 1 3/8 size.  They also generally say for Schwinn S5/S6 rims.  The new way of measuring these tires is 37-597 which means the tire is 37mm wide and 597mm being the bead seat diameter on the tires.  The other none Schwinn tires are now labled 37-590 with 37mm being the width and 590 being the bead diameter.  They are not interchangable.  Roger




That basically covers it- Schwinn used the somewhat odd designation where both 1 1/4 and 1 3/8 appear on the tire together. Use the 37 x 597 measurement and you should be good. Avoid 37 x 590 because that's for the English pattern rim.


----------

